# Bargain Books February 2009



## Betsy the Quilter

Post new bargain books here! (Bargain books being mainly $4-5 and lower.)

For January 2009 bargain books, click here:
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,2029.0.html


----------



## Barbara S

Hi, I just noticed that Nora Roberts' The Quinn Brothers book is currently listed for $3.86. This book is a compilation of the first 2 books in the Quinn Brothers series (Sea Swept & Rising Tides). I bought it a few months ago at $9.99 so I can't take advantage of the sale, but it's a great series. I've tried to link to the book, but not sure if it worked.

The Quinn Brothers


----------



## Kathy

Cait said:


> Hi, I just noticed that Nora Roberts' The Quinn Brothers book is currently listed for $3.86. This book is a compilation of the first 2 books in the Quinn Brothers series (Sea Swept & Rising Tides). I bought it a few months ago at $9.99 so I can't take advantage of the sale, but it's a great series. I've tried to link to the book, but not sure if it worked.
> 
> The Quinn Brothers


I loved the book. I also bought it for $9.99.


----------



## David J. Guyton

Are authors permitted to suggest their books in this thread?


----------



## sherylb

David J. Guyton said:


> Are authors permitted to suggest their books in this thread?


You betcha and thank you! I downloaded a sample.


----------



## meljackson

The Way of Shadows is .80 now. This book was 1.00 last month then it went up then back down to .80. It's a great book!

Melissa


----------



## David J. Guyton

Great well let me explain a bit about my book in case it interests anyone. _*Mighty Hammer Down*_ is high fantasy with an ancient Roman feel, and some political undertones. If you like Terry Goodkind, I think you will like this book. It is only *$1.59* on amazon.com. I will be doing an author-led Book Klub on kboards.com probably in October.



Synopsis:
A longstanding peace is about to be shattered by villains in the shadows of Medora. They conspire with distant nations to cripple the western Empire and spread their venom eastward. In their secretive attempt, they stumble across the power to slay Arius, the god of war, and replace him with a human puppet. That mission fails however, and they not only pave the path for the seven gods to walk the earth, but create a god of war who is bent on their destruction. He clumsily learns to use his powers and hones them into a powerful weapon to wield against the Mages and their twisted vision of society. In the chaos, a great war begins and threatens all nations and cultures.

Rommus has no idea that he has become the new god of war. He also has no idea that his companion Alana is responsible for the assassination attempt on his father, the General of the Medoran army. While the Medoran Legions head east to aid the Vindyri in their battle against the oppressive Bhoors, Rommus follows the visions he sees in his dreams, pulling him north towards the Land of the Gods. Along the way they meet a strange man named Vohl who claims to be immortal, and the three of them end up before the golden throne of the great god Oderion. But Rommus refuses to be like the uncaring gods, and quickly makes six very powerful enemies.

In all of this mayhem, the small flames of the old magic roar to mighty infernos; burning some and lighting the way for others. Great beasts now walk the earth again, and the gods themselves have come down to influence the world of man once more. But the new god of war is not interested in their agenda, and instead joins the battle on the Vindyri planes. He fights with all his might for the freedom of mankind, struggling to bring light to the coming darkness.

Why only *$1.59*? Because I don't care about making money, I care about telling the story and spreading a message. In fact, I give *FREE* ebook copies out all the time. Signed paperbacks occasionally too. Email me at [email protected]

I am not sure how much you can read in the Kindle preview, but if you want to read a large portion of the book right now, for *FREE*, you can read it here:
http://books.google.com/books?id=Q3JMoVIogYkC&printsec=frontcover&dq=mighty+hammer+down

Paperback is available on Amazon too.

David J. Guyton

*EDIT:
There's a bunch of FREE stuff I am giving out with every Kindle and paperback purchase too. See the list in my signature below!*


----------



## Anne

Here is the link for The Way of Shadows


----------



## Cuechick

I just watched the movie version of this and looked it up to find a Kindle version for just $1.04



It is a memoir of author Marjorie Kennan Rawlings, who also wrote The Yearling, concentrating on her early years, as a struggling writer, living on her own, in a small South Florida town.


----------



## Jeff

Well, if it's okay for David, I suppose I can plug my books on this thread too:


$3.19




$2.39


$0.99

​
I'll happily provide a free copy of each book to anyone willing to post a review on Amazon, Mobipocket and/or Target.


----------



## LDB

Gone for a Soldier is one of my several ongoing current reads. It is a very good and engaging story. Highly recommended.


----------



## Neekeebee

Anne said:


> Here is the link for The Way of Shadows


I'm currently 1/3 into the second book, which I picked up immediately after finishing the first. Great read, and so far, the second is even better than the first b/c less world-builiding is necessary. I don't read much Sci Fi and Fantasy, but have enjoyed this series very much so far.

N


----------



## CS

Octochick said:


> I just watched the movie version of this and looked it up to find a Kindle version for just $1.04
> 
> 
> 
> It is a memoir of author Marjorie Kennan Rawlings, who also wrote The Yearling, concentrating on her early years, as a struggling writer, living on her own, in a small South Florida town.


You can actually get it for free from feedbooks.com

http://feedbooks.com/book/2127


----------



## meljackson

Neekeebee said:


> I'm currently 1/3 into the second book, which I picked up immediately after finishing the first. Great read, and so far, the second is even better than the first b/c less world-builiding is necessary. I don't read much Sci Fi and Fantasy, but have enjoyed this series very much so far.
> 
> N


I'm getting ready to buy the next 2 in the series as soon as I get a gift card. These are books I never would have bought if they hadn't did the 1.00 special on the first one.

Melissa


----------



## Anne

meljackson said:


> I'm getting ready to buy the next 2 in the series as soon as I get a gift card. These are books I never would have bought if they hadn't did the 1.00 special on the first one.
> 
> Melissa


Thanks for the recommendtion I just bought the first one. If I like the book I also will buy more books in the series.


----------



## Seamonkey

I picked up Gone for a Soldier and The Way of the Shadows last month and just downloaded The Quinn Brothers and Mighty Hammer Down.


Thanks for the referrals.

Now to find time to read!

I just watched a charming movie bio about Beatrix Potter on HBO (with Renee Zelwigger) and am off to see if she ever wrote a memoir.

ETA:  Nothing on Kindle and most of the bios are illustrated.  One is $72!


----------



## Cuechick

CS said:


> You can actually get it for free from feedbooks.com
> 
> http://feedbooks.com/book/2127


Thanks for that info, I finally checked out that site and downloaded my first freebie from it!


----------



## Meemo

Octochick said:


> I just watched the movie version of this and looked it up to find a Kindle version for just $1.04
> 
> It is a memoir of author Marjorie Kennan Rawlings, who also wrote The Yearling, concentrating on her early years, as a struggling writer, living on her own, in a small South Florida town.


Not only is Cross Creek free on feedbooks, The Yearling is as well - I've got them both downloaded for "one of these days"....


----------



## Wells83

$3.82


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Wells83 said:


> $3.82


I immediately one clicked this. I am 3/4 of the way through with Incidents of A Slave Girl. It has been a difficult read but a good read and I look forward to Property.

Thanks for posting!


----------



## meljackson

Wells83 said:


> $3.82


Oh this looks good. I might have to buy it. Hope it stays this price for the rest of the week. Thanks for sharing!

Melissa


----------



## KCFoggin

Jeff said:


> Well, if it's okay for David, I suppose I can plug my books on this thread too:


Well being a bit of a fanatic, I usually read my books in the order I receive them. I still have 4 books ahead of yours but I may just bend my rules and move Gone for a Soldier up to next in line as I am getting very curious


----------



## Jeff

KCFoggin said:


> Well being a bit of a fanatic, I usually read my books in the order I receive them. I still have 4 books ahead of yours but I may just bend my rules and move Gone for a Soldier up to next in line as I am getting very curious


Yikes. That's a heavy burden. (Where's that "worried" smiley?)


----------



## Chad Winters

http://www.amazon.com/Use-of-Weapons/dp/B0015DWLTE/ref=ed_oe_k

the Feb $1 Orbit book is now ready...it was 9.99 earlier today and now is $1!!

Link Maker couldn't find it....


----------



## Seamonkey

Chad, thanks so much for reminding about ther $1.00 Orbit book of the month!

Had to use old linkmaker.. let's see if this works:











Lynn D


----------



## Seamonkey

I also clicked on Property.. sounds quite good.


----------



## Xia

Okay, perhaps pushing the limits of 'a bargain' but still within the previously defined range of $0.01 to $4.99 for the purposes of these "bargain" threads ...



*Thank You for All Things*
Author: Sandra Kring
Price: *$4.79*
~4.5 (out of 5) stars

Editorial Reviews
*From Publishers Weekly*
Starred Review. In her new novel, Kring (The Book of Bright Ideas) crafts a beautiful, witty story that rings with heartbreak, hope and laughter. Lucy McGowan is a 12-year-old genius with a photographic memory, an even more brilliant brother, Milo (IQ: 180), and a single mother, Tess, living in Chicago. What Lucy has that her brother doesn't is curiosity and people smarts, a quality that propels her to unearth the hidden relationships and buried secrets of her family. An imaginative and headstrong girl, Lucy finds herself on a grim family visit to her sickly, estranged grandfather in Timber Falls, Wis. Witnessing her mom's unshakable hatred for her dying father, Lucy begins to investigate her family's past; her love for the sick old patriarch she knows is challenged repeatedly by what she finds out about the angry, abusive man he used to be. Kring's brilliance lies in her powerful reversals and revelations, taking readers and characters on a dramatic, emotional roller coaster. (Sept. 30) 
_Copyright © Reed Business Information, a division of Reed Elsevier Inc. All rights reserved. _


----------



## Xia

This appears (I have not read nor sampled it) to be a YA short story (189 kb) ??



*Looking for Alaska*
Author: John Green
Price: *$1.84*
~ 4.5 (out of 5) stars

Editorial Reviews
*From School Library Journal*
Grade 9 Up - Sixteen-year-old Miles Halter's adolescence has been one long nonevent - no challenge, no girls, no mischief, and no real friends. Seeking what Rabelais called the "Great Perhaps," he leaves Florida for a boarding school in Birmingham, AL. His roommate, Chip, is a dirt-poor genius scholarship student with a Napoleon complex who lives to one-up the school's rich preppies. Chip's best friend is Alaska Young, with whom Miles and every other male in her orbit falls instantly in love. She is literate, articulate, and beautiful, and she exhibits a reckless combination of adventurous and self-destructive behavior. She and Chip teach Miles to drink, smoke, and plot elaborate pranks. Alaska's story unfolds in all-night bull sessions, and the depth of her unhappiness becomes obvious. Green's dialogue is crisp, especially between Miles and Chip. His descriptions and Miles's inner monologues can be philosophically dense, but are well within the comprehension of sensitive teen readers. The chapters of the novel are headed by a number of days "before" and "after" what readers surmise is Alaska's suicide. These placeholders sustain the mood of possibility and foreboding, and the story moves methodically to its ambiguous climax. The language and sexual situations are aptly and realistically drawn, but sophisticated in nature. Miles's narration is alive with sweet, self-deprecating humor, and his obvious struggle to tell the story truthfully adds to his believability. Like Phineas in John Knowles's A Separate Peace(S & S, 1960), Green draws Alaska so lovingly, in self-loathing darkness as well as energetic light, that readers mourn her loss along with her friends. - _Johanna Lewis, New York Public Library 
Copyright © Reed Business Information, a division of Reed Elsevier Inc. All rights reserved._


----------



## Seamonkey

Looking for Alaska says it would be 256 pages in a DTB, so longer than a short story.  

It does look to be geared to teens, perhaps.


----------



## pidgeon92

Xia said:


> This appears (I have not read nor sampled it) to be a YA short story (189 kb) ??
> 
> *Looking for Alaska*
> Author: John Green
> Price: *$1.84*
> ~ 4.5 (out of 5) stars


I've read this.... It is a Young Adult book, and it was very good.


----------



## LDB

> *Looking for Alaska*


Maybe it's just the review but it appears this book is a dark tome that teaches kids to smoke, drink, curse and commit suicide. From that review it doesn't sound worth the paper it's not printed on. It is, however, a bargain according to the definition.


----------



## ScottBooks

I would have loved this book in high school. I bought it.


----------



## pidgeon92

LDB said:


> Maybe it's just the review but it appears this book is a dark tome that teaches kids to smoke, drink, curse and commit suicide. From that review it doesn't sound worth the paper it's not printed on. It is, however, a bargain according to the definition.


I read *Looking for Alaska* a few years ago, and did not find it to be the depraved tale you assume it to be.


----------



## LDB

That's why I said maybe it's just the given synopsis but based on that I wouldn't have wanted my daughters reading it.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

For those of you who are like me, ie lazy, and want to download the classics but don't feel like emailing your Kindle or fooling around with the various free web sites (I did say I was lazy) I highly recommend the MobileReference books. If you do a search by MobileReference you will find their collections of works that you can download for free, for under $5. I bought the works of Twaine, Dickens, Joyce, Stevenson, and London. The version has all of their novles and it looks like all of their short stories. I took a look at all of them on Tavar last night and they look great. The table of contents allows you to pick the book you want and then the book allows you to choose what chapter you want to go to.

Paying $5 for properly formated works and not having to mess around with other web sites was perfect for me.

Just a thought for folks.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

I have the Shakespeare, and have no interest in Mark Twain, but I may have to check out Dickens and Oz. . . 

Ann


----------



## MamaProfCrash

There are many, many more. I put links to the few that I had purchased more to show people what the volumes included. If you search on mobilereference you will find a ton of hits.


----------



## LDB

I did that with the Conan-Doyle writings. That covers every word he ever had published, not just Sherlock Holmes. It is well worth $4.87 to get them all in one rather than in who knows how many separate units to keep up with as well as the trouble of getting them all into my Kindle.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

I picked up the Shakespeare a couple of days ago and now I have the Dickens as well.  

Thanks for the links.  

From now on if someone asks me what Little Gertie is, I am going to say, "It's my library."


----------



## ladyvolz

I too love MobileReference, I have the complete Jane Austin library, Greek and Roman Mythology, Complete works of Alxendre Dumas, a great compilation of the Kings and Queens of England (from 871 to present)  and The Encyclopedia of Ancient Egypt.  There are several other collections I have looked at like the Complete Works of Lucy Maud Montgomery and others.  

I like the fact that most collections are under $5 and those collections can contain a couple of hundred novels/short stories all indexed in one "book".  Not taking up rows and rows of titles to thumb through on my kindle.  Their indexing system is wonderful along with their formatting.  Again as suggested above, if you like classics check out their collections.  I think you will be pleasantly surprised.


----------



## meljackson

2.43


----------



## meljackson

3.71


----------



## CS

meljackson said:


>


Thanks for posting!

My thoughts...

Hometown Legend: Haven't read the book, but I did see the movie, which was decent. I might have to sample this.

Glorious Appearing: This is the final book in the 12-part "Left Behind" series, in case anyone is unaware. Religious books are not my thing, but I did read this series (got them as a gift years ago) because I like apocalyptic storylines. The series gets bogged down by way too many characters and it's held back by a brand of Christianity not everyone will agree with, but I liked it overall.

Too bad Jenkins' baseball novel, "The Youngest Hero," isn't on Kindle yet. I liked that one a lot.


----------



## Cuechick

I just found this book by Mark Haddon for 2.99... he wrote the wonderful "The Curious Incident of the Dog In the Night Time". 
I snapped up this, without bothering with the sample.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Octochick said:


> I just found this book by Mark Haddon for 2.99... he wrote the wonderful "The Curious Incident of the Dog In the Night Time".
> I snapped up this, without bothering with the sample.


Where's the book?


----------



## ScottBooks

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> Where's the book?


I bought it (without sampling  ) and the link worked just fine...


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Guess I am losing my mind, I didn't see a link.    I bought "The curious Incident of the Dog in the Night Time", it sounds like a good book and I bought the bargain book.  Thanks Octochick!


----------



## Cuechick

Linda the picture of the book is the link.


----------



## Chad Winters

Octochick said:


> Linda the picture of the book is the link.


Oh man!! I'm so use to that it didn't even occur to me to mention that to her until you said it


----------



## crosj

Well now its up to $7.96!!


----------



## meljackson

The two LaHaye books I added went back up in price too. 

Melissa


----------



## Mikuto

The price discrepancy seems to happen often. As a rule, if you see a book that looks too cheap to be true (Stephen King for 2.75, Neil Gaiman for 3.39) grab it, because the price is going to jump back up within the day, most likely.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Octochick said:


> Linda the picture of the book is the link.


I think I lost my mind. I know that but I could have sworn the first time I read the post the link was not there! What can I say... I've had a bad day.   

Oh well I got the books and that is all that matters.


----------



## KCFoggin

Jeff said:


> Yikes. That's a heavy burden. (Where's that "worried" smiley?)


Sorry Jeff. I should have had a happier smiley on my post. Out of habit, I used the keystrokes for the winking smiley on my other forum.


----------



## Cuechick

Mikuto said:


> The price discrepancy seems to happen often. As a rule, if you see a book that looks too cheap to be true (Stephen King for 2.75, Neil Gaiman for 3.39) grab it, because the price is going to jump back up within the day, most likely.


That is exactly why I decided to buy it, instead of sample. Sorry for those of you that missed it.


----------



## Seamonkey

Bummer.. Curious was a good book..


----------



## Seamonkey

For one cent...



Not one of his books but a collection of speeches he's made.


----------



## Seamonkey

The Field: Truth and Fiction in Sports History $0.01


----------



## Kind

Seamonkey said:


> For one cent...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not one of his books but a collection of speeches he's made.


Cool, thanks. Worth it for that price.


----------



## Xia

Mikuto said:


> The price discrepancy seems to happen often. As a rule, if you see a book that looks too cheap to be true (Stephen King for 2.75, Neil Gaiman for 3.39) grab it, because the price is going to jump back up within the day, most likely.


Oh my - ain't that the truth!

Btw, The Quinn Brothers shot up to $9.99 within a few hours of the previous mention as a bargain.

If it looks likes you might want it: you had better get it while the gettin' is good because the discount price usually evaporates within a few hours. And you can always return it within 7 days if you conclude that the book was a bad (for you) purchase. (For what it's worth: I have never returned a Kindle book. But I just wanted to remind folks that it is do-able).


----------



## Chad Winters

New on Amazon. $2.84 is a great price for an introduction to Brin's "Uplift" series of books that are very good.

I remember it had a cool cover ...I hope they update it!


----------



## koland

Seamonkey said:


> The Field: Truth and Fiction in Sports History $0.01


No reviews, but what a bargain! $70 in paperback and $210 in hardback!


----------



## LDB

Yes, this particular instance of a penny price is definitely worth what it costs. I got it last night. It's waiting it's turn in the ever lengthening line of Kindle reads. I don't think I'll ever get caught up. If only I was guaranteed to live healthily and soundly until I catch up my reading. It might be interesting to be 142 yrs old.


----------



## KCFoggin

Chad Winters said:


> New on Amazon. $2.84 is a great price for an introduction to Brin's "Uplift" series of books that are very good.
> 
> I remember it had a cool cover ...I hope they update it!


Hi Chad

This apparently is book 2 and book 1 is not available on Kindle. Will I be lost starting with this one? Thanks.


----------



## Chad Winters

Its been a long time......but I think this was the one I started with and it made sense. I think most of his books were set in the same "universe"  but not sequential with characters continuing, etc.


----------



## Chad Winters

Seamonkey said:


> The Field: Truth and Fiction in Sports History $0.01


The hardcover description seems to describe this as a textbook. I wonder if this lends credence to the Textbook Kindle rumour?


----------



## Seamonkey

Very interesting. The Field in hardback is $210.



> Editorial Reviews
> Review
> Winner: North American Society for Sports History Book of the Year, 2006.
> 
> Product Description
> Sport history now provides a burgeoning literature, exploring themes from aerobics to yachting. Though the field is in good health Douglas Booth argues that in comparison to most mainstream history, sport history has rarely been called upon to question the foundations of its historical knowledge.
> In The Field: Truth and Fiction in Sport History, Booth offers a comprehensive assessment of sport history as an academic discipline, exploring the ways in which professional historians can gather materials, construct and interrogate evidence and arguments, and present their stories about the sporting past.
> - Part I examines theories of knowledge in sport history.
> - Part II examines the uses of historical knowledge in popular and academic studies of sport history.
> In advocating greater reflexivity and openness, The Field makes clear the need for a new rationale within sport history, and sets the agenda for the debate to come.
> With a clear structure, sport-specific examples, summary tables and a detailed glossary of terms, The Field provides students, teachers and researchers in sport history with an unparalleled resource to tackle issues that are fundamental to the future of their subject.
> 
> About the Author
> Douglas Booth is Professor of Sport and Leisure Studies at the University of Waikato, New Zealand. He serves on the editorial boards of the Journal of Sport History, Sport History Review and The International Journal of the History of Sport.
> He is a well-known, respected and popular sport historian, with a high profile in the UK, USA, Australia, New Zealand and South Africa. His book The Race Game: Politics and Sport in South Africa (Frank Cass) was awarded the 1998 North American Society for Sport History "Book of the Year."


----------



## KCFoggin

Thanks Chad!


----------



## ScottBooks

LDB said:


> Yes, this particular instance of a penny price is definitely worth what it costs. I got it last night. It's waiting it's turn in the ever lengthening line of Kindle reads. I don't think I'll ever get caught up. If only I was guaranteed to live healthily and soundly until I catch up my reading. It might be interesting to be 142 yrs old.


This plan will only work if you get everybody to agree to stop writing more books!


----------



## LDB

I kind of like the idea better that they keep writing and I keep living healthily indefinitely.


----------



## Xia

*I would like to take this opportunity to remind everyone that when I post a book here in the Bargain Thread it is NOT a recommendation from me. It is merely a post about a book that is currently available at a frugal price-point. Nothing more than that. If I have a book recommendation I will post it in the recommendation thread.*

The following are the 'bargain' price Kindle books that I stumbled upon today:



_*An Abundance of Katherines*_
Author: John Green
Price: $3.19

============================



*No True Glory: Fallujah and the Struggle in Iraq: A Frontline Account*
Author: Bing West
Price: $3.99

============================



*Fresh Wind, Fresh Fire*
Author: Jim Cymbala
Price: $3.99

==============================

This one is for you, Dr. D &#8230;











_*A Stone Creek Christmas*_
by Linda Lael Miller
$3.60


----------



## Seamonkey

$0.80 but perhaps not a bargain to all.. since the original price is $1.00.. but maybe someone will be interested.

The Savage Stories of Conan (Eighteen books in one volume!)


----------



## CS

Xia said:


> *If I have a book recommendation I will post it in the recommendation thread.*


Well, if you have a book that you recommend and is also a bargain, can you post it here too?  I don't check that other thread nearly as often as I check this one, so I'd hate to miss anything.


----------



## Xia

CS said:


> Well, if you have a book that you recommend and is also a bargain, can you post it here too?  I don't check that other thread nearly as often as I check this one, so I'd hate to miss anything.


Hi, CS!

I've actually never posted in that thread. Not yet anyway. I was just attempting to post a disclaimer here that just cuz I post a bargain book here does not mean that I am endorsing the product.

Hmm. Now that you've brought it up perhaps I should toddle on over and post some of my recommendations in that thread!

Hey, CS - shoot me a PM about your preferred genre and I'll see if I can recommend something you might like.

Your cyber pal,

-X-

P.S. I just finished this book on my Kindle, and at $4.79 it was worth the price:



But everyone's tastes are different. Let me know what you like to read and I'll see if I can recommend something.


----------



## Kind

Xia said:


> ============================
> 
> 
> *No True Glory: Fallujah and the Struggle in Iraq: A Frontline Account*
> Author: Bing West
> Price: $3.99
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ============================


Thanks, this one looks interesting.


----------



## auntmarge

Classic American Literature: 5 novels and 2 collections by Willa Cather, in a single file with active table of contents
$.99

All these are available free as separate downloads from Gutenberg, but this collection makes an easy way to get the books on the Kindle and take up less space on the home page.


----------



## paisley

Xia said:


> *I would like to take this opportunity to remind everyone that when I post a book here in the Bargain Thread it is NOT a recommendation from me. It is merely a post about a book that is currently available at a frugal price-point. Nothing more than that. If I have a book recommendation I will post it in the recommendation thread.*


Well said. I posted a book last month, and while doing so I thought to myself, "Man, I hope noone thinks I'm actually *recommending* this book." I was just posting it based on price alone.


----------



## drenee

I think if you read back through the threads there are many posters who post books just because they found a good price and they know that others on the board would like them, even if they would not.  I have found some books in the vampire/wereworlf genre that I have posted, but I don't read.  I personally appreciate any posts in the bargain thread, free books thread that someone else might have found that I missed.
Thanks to everyone for taking the time to post books you've found.


----------



## paisley

Xia said:


> P.S. I just finished this book on my Kindle, and at $4.79 it was worth the price:


Thanks, just picked this one up.


----------



## Anne

I am posting this because of the price. I have not read any of the stories. Except for many years ago in High School.

Classic American Literature: 21 books by Edith Wharton in a single file, with active table of contents



The price is 99 cents


----------



## auntmarge

Now that I look at it, there are 157 collections of specific classical authors available for 99 cents each for the Kindle.  To see the complete list, search for "single file".


----------



## Lizzy

auntmarge said:


> Now that I look at it, there are 157 collections of specific classical authors available for 99 cents each for the Kindle. To see the complete list, search for "single file".


Thats a big help. Thanks!!


----------



## CS

*Soul Identity
Author: Dennis Batchelder

Price: $0.99*



*IMPORTANT INFORMATION:* Okay, it gets a bit weird here. The link above, which is currently 99 cents, does NOT contain a sample.

However, there is a SECOND LISTING - for $4.79 - which DOES contain a sample.

CLICK HERE FOR THE SAMPLE, but do NOT buy this version - either on Amazon or through your Kindle

I'm not sure if this is some kind of error or if the alternate 99 cent listing is a special deal of some sort (we've seen two listings for the same book when there's a freebie being given away).

I got the sample for the $4.79 one and it seems identical to the final 99 cent version I bought.

*Description:* You can't take it with you...but what if you could? Most people believe their souls outlive their bodies. Most people would find an organization that tracks their souls into the future and passes on their banked money and memories compelling. Scott Waverly isn't like most people. He spends his days finding and fixing computer security holes. And Scott is skeptical of his new client's claim that they have been calculating and tracking soul identities for almost twenty-six hundred years. Are they running a freaky cult? Or a sophisticated con job? Scott needs to save Soul Identity from an insider attack. Along the way, he discovers the importance of the bridges connecting people's lives.

*Review Excerpt:* The author of Soul Identity presents a fascinating fantasy for his readers to contemplate and savour ... get ready for an entertaining, thought provoking and engaging read with plenty of action for the thrill seekers among you. I guarantee that even the most jaded reader will be hooked by page twenty.


----------



## David J. Guyton

I have lowered the price of my fantasy novel, _Mighty Hammer Down _ to *$.99* for a limited time.

On March 1st, or after 50 copies are sold (whichever comes first), I will raise the price to $5.99

It's an epic fantasy with an ancient Roman feel, and some political undertones. If you like Terry Goodkind, you will enjoy this book.


----------



## Kind

auntmarge said:


> Now that I look at it, there are 157 collections of specific classical authors available for 99 cents each for the Kindle. To see the complete list, search for "single file".


Thanks for the tip.


----------



## auntmarge

CS said:


> *Soul Identity
> Author: Dennis Batchelder
> 
> Price: $0.99*
> 
> 
> 
> *IMPORTANT INFORMATION:* Okay, it gets a bit weird here. The link above, which is currently 99 cents, does NOT contain a sample.
> 
> However, there is a SECOND LISTING - for $4.79 - which DOES contain a sample.
> 
> CLICK HERE FOR THE SAMPLE, but do NOT buy this version - either on Amazon or through your Kindle
> 
> I'm not sure if this is some kind of error or if the alternate 99 cent listing is a special deal of some sort (we've seen two listings for the same book when there's a freebie being given away).
> 
> I got the sample for the $4.79 one and it seems identical to the final 99 cent version I bought.


Thanks CS! Just the kind of book I like, and a great find. Downloaded for .99 before they correct it....


----------



## Tangiegirl

Many thanks, CS.  Got it!


----------



## Lizzarddance

Stephen King has a Kindle book for pre-order called UR. 2.99 advanced order. 
It's about The Kindle!!!


----------



## sherylb

Hey, how did he get a pink one?


----------



## koland

CS said:


> *Soul Identity
> Author: Dennis Batchelder
> 
> IMPORTANT INFORMATION: Okay, it gets a bit weird here. The link above, which is currently 99 cents, does NOT contain a sample.
> 
> However, there is a SECOND LISTING - for $4.79 - which DOES contain a sample.
> *


*

From the descriptions, these were uploaded one day apart (the .99 one is the one linked to the paperbook as the official version). The cheaper one may be in Topaz format (size only, no pages; the mobi version almost always shows how many "pages" there are).*


----------



## koland

David J. Guyton said:


> I have lowered the price of my fantasy novel, _Mighty Hammer Down _ to *$.99* for a limited time.
> 
> On March 1st, or after 50 copies are sold (whichever comes first), I will raise the price to $5.99


So, did I waste 60 cents or save $4.40?


----------



## koland

sherylb said:


> Hey, how did he get a pink one?


He asked for it in return for writing them a book (which he initially turned down). It's a pretty ugly pink, though.


----------



## LDB

sherylb said:


> Hey, how did he get a pink one?


You haven't been seeing all the new ads for Sharpies? Amazing what you can do with them.


----------



## David J. Guyton

koland said:


> So, did I waste 60 cents or save $4.40?


Haha...I suppose you wasted $.60 my friend, but hopefully you'll find it was worth the original $1.59.

*EVERYONE,
If you'd like to hear a chapter in audio "Book on Tape" format, click here!*
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?mycmmvak4jz

The download is totally free, and a fun way to see if you'll like the story.

By the way, _Mighty Hammer Down _ hit a sales rating of 797 today. That means it's currently outselling about 239,000 books! Thanks to all of you who have purchased it!


----------



## Seamonkey

I purchased Mighty Hammer previously, but congrats on the stats!

The Stephen King book is a Novella and Kindle is in the plot (the pink kindle).  He does have a Kindle; he's mentioned it in his Entertainment Weekly column.  He also has a novel in the works that is about 1,000 pages.  Not sure when that is coming out.

The cool thing about UR is it is ONLY for Kindle.


----------



## CS

koland said:


> From the descriptions, these were uploaded one day apart (the .99 one is the one linked to the paperbook as the official version). The cheaper one may be in Topaz format (size only, no pages; the mobi version almost always shows how many "pages" there are).


I could be wrong, but I don't think the 99 cent version is in Topaz format - unless the sample for the more expensive version (which seems identical) is also in Topaz.


----------



## David J. Guyton

Hey everyone,

Just wanted to mention I am having a contest to win a signed paperback of my book. See this link for details:
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,3393.0.html


----------



## libro

Anne said:


> I am posting this because of the price. I have not read any of the stories. Except for many years ago in High School.
> 
> Classic American Literature: 21 books by Edith Wharton in a single file, with active table of contents
> 
> 
> 
> The price is 99 cents


Edith Wharton is the best for anyone who loves 19th century writers. I highly recommend House of Mirth and Age of Innocence to start!


----------



## Lori

I just stumbled across this book. Don't know if it's any good.
Use of Weapons by Iain M. Banks. $1
http://www.amazon.com/Use-of-Weapons/dp/B0015DWLTE/ref=pd_ys_ir_all_431


----------



## Panjo

Just subbin' to the thread so I don't miss the bargains. THey sure to disappear quickly!


----------



## Xia

Someone mentioned to me that they like to read pro wrestling books. Well, unfortunately, I couldn't find any pro wrestling books that were bargains, but I did come across this amateur wrestling (I think it's a fictional story) bargain. It received good reviews, too, all 4 reviewers gave it 5 stars &#8230;



_*Throwback * _ 
Author: Dave Conifer
Price: $0.80


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652)

I just stumbled onto this thread and am happy to find it!  I have sent for lots of samples and will be uber busy whittling them down to get me some cheap books!!!  (how's THAT for grammer?  )


----------



## ScottBooks

KindleKay said:


> I just stumbled onto this thread and am happy to find it! I have sent for lots of samples and will be uber busy whittling them down to get me some cheap books!!! (how's THAT for grammer? )


Read those samples QUICK! All the veteran bargain hunters have learned the hard way that today's $1.45 book is tomorrow's $9.45 book. Prices fluctuate rapidly (and for no discernible (at least to us) reason).


----------



## Xia

Welcome to the bargain thread, Kay!  (Please also be sure to check out the free book thread - both are stickies in the Book Corner forum and are started anew on the first of each month.)

I second what Scott said.  I’ve seen the price of a book go from 99 cents to $9.99 in less than hour of it being mentioned in this bargain thread.

Also, and this most important, please make sure you check the price of the book before you one-click it.  As mentioned, most of these bargains are bargains for a very short period of time so most of the ones mentioned in the first section of this thread are no longer bargains.  

I think most of us bargain hunters try to check this thread at least once per day so we don’t miss out.

Enjoy!
-Xia-


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652)

Thanks for the welcomes and advice!  I love a bargain and the chance of losing it makes it all the more enticing to me! . I just picked up "An Abundance of Katherines" thanks to this thread!!  The sample drew me in...


----------



## CS

Xia said:


> Someone mentioned to me that they like to read pro wrestling books. Well, unfortunately, I couldn't find any pro wrestling books that were bargains, but I did come across this amateur wrestling (I think it's a fictional story) bargain. It received good reviews, too, all 4 reviewers gave it 5 stars &#8230;
> 
> 
> 
> _*Throwback * _
> Author: Dave Conifer
> Price: $0.80


Thank you, Xia.  Funnily enough, I actually discovered this a couple of weeks ago by accident. It's great.

If you like this book, I urge you to 1-click the rest of this author's offerings (all 80 cents too). I posted a thread about him somewhere here. eBully and Man of Steel are especially good.


----------



## David J. Guyton

Hey everyone

I just wanted to thank all of you who have purchased my book recently. This $.99 sale recently pushed my Amazon sales stats to 797, meaning I was outselling about 239,000 other Kindle titles. Right now I am hovering at about 2500....still not bad!

I am really grateful and just wanted to thank you guys. I am so thrilled that so many of you are picking up my book! If you like it....tell a friend!

David


----------



## SongbirdVB

Love this thread.  Not quite sure why it always takes me a week or two to remember there is a new one every month...  

Just picked up Coraline and Soul Identity.  Thanks!!


----------



## chynared21

David J. Guyton said:


> Hey everyone
> 
> I just wanted to thank all of you who have purchased my book recently. This $.99 sale recently pushed my Amazon sales stats to 797, meaning I was outselling about 239,000 other Kindle titles. Right now I am hovering at about 2500....still not bad!
> 
> I am really grateful and just wanted to thank you guys. I am so thrilled that so many of you are picking up my book! If you like it....tell a friend!
> 
> David


*That's great David *


----------



## WilliamM

Neekeebee said:


> I'm currently 1/3 into the second book, which I picked up immediately after finishing the first. Great read, and so far, the second is even better than the first b/c less world-builiding is necessary. I don't read much Sci Fi and Fantasy, but have enjoyed this series very much so far.
> 
> N


grabbed the first one for a buck..havent read it yet but it has a lot of great reviews..not a huge fantasy fan..I like sci-fi a bit more but this series looked a little less fairy tale'ish than other fantasy series


----------



## Kind

SongbirdVB said:


> Love this thread. Not quite sure why it always takes me a week or two to remember there is a new one every month...
> 
> Just picked up Coraline and Soul Identity. Thanks!!


Same here, but recently I've been keeping up to date with this one.


----------



## ScottBooks

is only $3.95; I don't remember seeing it this low before. It's not Blind Assassin but still a pretty good read.


----------



## ConnieK

Handmaid's Tale looks like a great recommendation.  Just got it - Thanks!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Good time to post a reminder here--this is for bargain book postings, you all have been doing a good job.  They don't have to be books you've read, just cheap books (free books are another thread).  Although if you have read the book and can personally recommend it, it's a good thing to add to the post!

Betsy


----------



## akw4572

ScottBooks said:


> is only $3.95; I don't remember seeing it this low before. It's not Blind Assassin but still a pretty good read.


If I remember right, that was made into a TV movie or mini series, Robert Duvall was in it.


----------



## bkworm8it

Not sure if this one has been listed yet. Looks good for $0.80



Another for $0.80


Another - no picture for this one. Christian book.

My Soul It Knows His Mercies

Theresam


----------



## Sweety18

I'm reading this one, pretty good book imo.



ScottBooks said:


> is only $3.95; I don't remember seeing it this low before. It's not Blind Assassin but still a pretty good read.


----------



## Silver

An observation, with request for opinions - I downloaded the mobi version of the Oz books because it was only .99. Put a bunch of other mobi collections on my list for future purchase. Those are all 4.79 or 7.99, still a very good bargain for dozens of works in one collection. Okay, someone mentioned the 'single file' collections as all .99. Even more of a deal, I says to me. So I downloaded the Works of Jane Austen. The one mobi collection I downloaded is beautifully formatted, with illustrations. A pleasant read. The Jane Austen collection is not well formatted, and not so easy to read. I don't know if the two I downloaded are representative of 'mobi' and 'single file' in general. Opinion, please, from anyone who has downloaded from either collection - how's the formatting, ease or reading, usefulness of Table of Contents?

BTW, I downloaded both directly from Amazon. Here are a couple of quick links if you want to know what I'm babbling about...

Mobi 
http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_ss_gw?url=search-alias%3Ddigital-text&field-keywords=mobi&x=12&y=24

Single File
http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_ss_kinc?url=search-alias%3Ddigital-text&field-keywords=single+file&x=13&y=18


----------



## sebat

Silver said:


> An observation, with request for opinions - I downloaded the mobi version of the Oz books because it was only .99. Put a bunch of other mobi collections on my list for future purchase. Those are all 4.79 or 7.99, still a very good bargain for dozens of works in one collection. Okay, someone mentioned the 'single file' collections as all .99. Even more of a deal, I says to me. So I downloaded the Works of Jane Austen. The one mobi collection I downloaded is beautifully formatted, with illustrations. A pleasant read. The Jane Austen collection is not well formatted, and not so easy to read. I don't know if the two I downloaded are representative of 'mobi' and 'single file' in general. Opinion, please, from anyone who has downloaded from either collection - how's the formatting, ease or reading, usefulness of Table of Contents?
> 
> BTW, I downloaded both directly from Amazon. Here are a couple of quick links if you want to know what I'm babbling about...
> 
> Mobi
> http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_ss_gw?url=search-alias%3Ddigital-text&field-keywords=mobi&x=12&y=24
> 
> Single File
> http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_ss_kinc?url=search-alias%3Ddigital-text&field-keywords=single+file&x=13&y=18


I don't have those downloaded, so I can't comment on that. 
If you don't like something about a book...you have 7 days to return it to Amazon for a refund.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

and if formatting is the issue. . .let Amazon know.  Perhaps they will fix it. . . .

Ann


----------



## Silver

sebat said:


> I don't have those downloaded, so I can't comment on that.
> If you don't like something about a book...you have 7 days to return it to Amazon for a refund.





Ann Von Hagel said:


> and if formatting is the issue. . .let Amazon know. Perhaps they will fix it. . . .
> 
> Ann


Thanks for the replies. I have already returned the Austen collection for refund, and I let Amazon know that formatting was bad. That's not my issue. I just wanted to know if others have downloaded collections from mobi or single file, and if the formatting is the same. Just trying to benefit from the experience of KB members. Right now I would (and intend to) purchase 'mobi' collections and avoid 'single file' collections.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

My experience has been that mobi collections are pretty good. . . haven't looked at any single file collections.  The only comparison I ever did was with The Sun Also Rises, which is of course a single book, and there were 3 options at Amazon.  I think I decided the mid-priced one was best.  The most expensive was perhaps marginally better in formatting, but not enough better that it was worth the couple dollars extra they were charging.

Ann


----------



## Kind

So far, I have not noticed any formatting issues.


----------



## KCFoggin

David J. Guyton said:


> Hey everyone
> 
> I just wanted to thank all of you who have purchased my book recently. This $.99 sale recently pushed my Amazon sales stats to 797, meaning I was outselling about 239,000 other Kindle titles. Right now I am hovering at about 2500....still not bad!
> 
> I am really grateful and just wanted to thank you guys. I am so thrilled that so many of you are picking up my book! If you like it....tell a friend!
> 
> David


I've been absent from this thread for a bit and just came across your post. The reviews look good so I have just "one clicked" it


----------



## CS

*IMPORTANT NOTE: The info listed for the books published by Fictionwise (labeled below) may be incorrect. It seems that the page numbers listed on Amazon are woefuly inaccurate. My apologies. Thanks to Koland for discovering this.

Accidental Encounter, Calypso's Revenge, and The Time Cavern are NOT published by Fictionwise and seem to have accurate descriptions. I can personally vouch for The Time Cavern, which IS the length it's supposed to be and a great book to boot (so far anyway).*

A friend of mine listed science fiction as one of the genres she enjoys. I'm not sure if these will her cup of tea (or anybody's), but that's what samples are for. 

Note: These are *not* recommendations, because I haven't actually read them myself yet. I did request samples though.

If anyone has read these, or knows anything about them, please do chime in.

*In the Distance, And Ahead in Time
Author: George Zebrowski

Price: $1.03

*FICTIONWISE*



Flatlander
Author: Larry Niven

Price: $1.27

*FICTIONWISE*



Millennium Babies
Author: Kristine Kathryn Rusch

Price: $1.27

*FICTIONWISE*



Accidental Encounter
Author: Noel Carroll

Price: $2.04



Calypso's Revenge: A Traitor's Heart
Author: Dehanna Bailee

Price: $3.19



The Time Cavern
Author: Todd A Fonseca

Price: $3.96*

(I originally had two links to the same listing, but the one below is linked from the author's website, so that's obviously the official and preferred version.)


----------



## Xia

^^^ You're killing me, CS!  I done 1-clicked every single one of those.  I can't figure out if you're helping my pocketbook or hurting it!!  

Thank you!!!

-X-


----------



## David J. Guyton

KCFoggin said:


> I've been absent from this thread for a bit and just came across your post. The reviews look good so I have just "one clicked" it


Great! I hope that you and everyone else who has _Mighty Hammer Down _ enjoys reading it as much as I enjoyed writing it!

The sequel is coming together as we speak!


----------



## koland

CS said:


> *In the Distance, And Ahead in Time
> Author: George Zebrowski
> 
> Price: $1.03
> 
> 
> *


*

I'd be interested to know if the entire book is really there. It's supposed to be over 200 pages, but is described as only 45K in size. I purchased a fictionwise published book a while back - it was only the first story in the collection, not the entire book. I suspect this one may be the same.

Flatlander is another from fictionwise that is supposed to be over 350 page and says it is 55K in size. I suppose these numbers are valid, but most of the books of that size are considerably larger in filesize.

So, I checked on Fictionwise. The file sizes look fine on flatlander, but it's on 14,000 words - a short story, not a 350+ page book. In the Distance is under 12,000 words - again, only a short story (not a collection of short stories, as described at Amazon - which would be fictionwise's fault for false listing info). Millennium Babies is 14098 words.

Calypso's Revenge looks to be a short novel (83K words at FW, but they are not the publisher) of just over 200 pages.

Accidental Encounter is a full-size book (543K for it's 316 pages) and not from Fictionwise.

No criticism mean of short stories, if that is your thing, but it pays to research any listing that shows Fictionwise as the publisher, as I've found that the info at Amazon is almost always wrong.*


----------



## CS

koland said:


> I'd be interested to know if the entire book is really there. It's supposed to be over 200 pages, but is described as only 45K in size. I purchased a fictionwise published book a while back - it was only the first story in the collection, not the entire book. I suspect this one may be the same.
> 
> Flatlander is another from fictionwise that is supposed to be over 350 page and says it is 55K in size. I suppose these numbers are valid, but most of the books of that size are considerably larger in filesize.
> 
> So, I checked on Fictionwise. The file sizes look fine on flatlander, but it's on 14,000 words - a short story, not a 350+ page book. In the Distance is under 12,000 words - again, only a short story (not a collection of short stories, as described at Amazon - which would be fictionwise's fault for false listing info). Millennium Babies is 14098 words.
> 
> Calypso's Revenge looks to be a short novel (83K words at FW, but they are not the publisher) of just over 200 pages.
> 
> Accidental Encounter is a full-size book (543K for it's 316 pages) and not from Fictionwise.
> 
> No criticism mean of short stories, if that is your thing, but it pays to research any listing that shows Fictionwise as the publisher, as I've found that the info at Amazon is almost always wrong.


Wow. Thank you, Koland. I still have only samples for most of these, and come to think of it, the samples are pretty short (which indicates that the full book will be short as well since samples are always a certain percentage of the actual book - the longer the book, the longer the sample).

Xia, did you actually purchase any of them? Are they as long as they're supposed to be? If not, I apologize profusely. Please request a refund in that case. Fictionwise has real nerve listing false info on Amazon if that's actually what happened.

So far, the only one I've actually purchased is The Time Cavern (not Fictionwise), which seems to be the length it's supposed to be.

I've added a disclaimer to the top of my original post.


----------



## David J. Guyton

Hey all,

I don't have a Kindle (yet). I take it that the length of the preview is a percentage of the book? Can you tell me what that percentage is?


----------



## CS

David J. Guyton said:


> Hey all,
> 
> I don't have a Kindle (yet). I take it that the length of the preview is a percentage of the book? Can you tell me what that percentage is?


I believe it's 10% across the board. Of course, the title page, table of contents, etc. eat into that as well.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I think Leslie posted once it was 10%? (That's Leslie, one of our Global Admins here and the author of

The Amazon Kindle FAQ


Betsy


----------



## David J. Guyton

I need some reviews for my fantasy novel. If anyone is interested in writing one, contact me at [email protected] and *I will arrange to get you a FREE Kindle copy * of _Mighty Hammer Down_. I can't afford to offer a million of these though so act fast.

Click the picture of my book below and read the synopsis first though....I would like to have reviews by people who are into these sorts of books.

Thanks!

David


----------



## Chad Winters

bought Mighty Hammer Down....I'll put up a review after I read  (gotta a few books I have to finish first though!)


----------



## David J. Guyton

Chad Winters said:


> bought Mighty Hammer Down....I'll put up a review after I read (gotta a few books I have to finish first though!)


Awesome Chad, thank you! I hope you enjoy it.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

I was looking for something to replace Miss Julia, and found these murder mysteries. Drenee posted some of them in the "clicking thread" but she mentioned that the first one is already on Kindle. Here it is at $3.99.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Here are some I downloaded yesterday.



$2.39



$0.99



$0.99


----------



## SongbirdVB

WOO HOO!!  Thanks, Gertie.  I adore the Father Brown stories.  Now if they'd Kindlize the Rumpole of the Bailey series I'd be a totally happy camper.  Until I thought of something else...


----------



## MamaProfCrash

I really like MobileREference. Their books are reasonably priced and they include the entire work of an author.


----------



## ljloula

Hurray, I just got the Beatrix Potter!


----------



## drenee

3.19


----------



## SongbirdVB

Or you can get Dourado free!

Free for this month only

Dourado by David Wood

http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/678

It shows a price of 1.99 but if you add it to your cart and check out just enter the coupon code LJ95G youll get it for free and wont have to enter any credit card info.


----------



## drenee

Thank you.  Great information.


----------



## SongbirdVB

Lizzy found it, I just copied her info from the Free Book thread.  It looks like a really good book!  I loved that the author came over to KB because so many people went to smashbooks from here to download it.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

SongbirdVB said:


> WOO HOO!! Thanks, Gertie. I adore the Father Brown stories. Now if they'd Kindlize the Rumpole of the Bailey series I'd be a totally happy camper. Until I thought of something else...


Four of the Rumpole series are kindleized. The only one I read, which was the dtv, was Rumpole and the Reign of Terror. My first introduction to She Who Must Be Obeyed.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

ljloula said:


> Hurray, I just got the Beatrix Potter!


I love that it's illustrated. Haven't looked at it yet, but I know my granddaughter will love it.


----------



## luvmy4brats

Oh man! Now I remember why I stopped visiting this thread....Click, click, click..


----------



## Kind

luvmy4brats said:


> Oh man! Now I remember why I stopped visiting this thread....Click, click, click..


Haha, how many did you buy this week??


----------



## SongbirdVB

gertiekindle said:


> Four of the Rumpole series are kindleized. The only one I read, which was the dtv, was Rumpole and the Reign of Terror. My first introduction to She Who Must Be Obeyed.


YIKES! I looked but did not click. LOVE Rumpole, but not at $10 a book. Sheesh! I'll keep an eye on them to see if the price goes down... Thanks Gertie! 

I have a coffee cup that says She Who Must Be Obeyed. My hubby keeps hiding it, but I told him that just because he can't see it doesn't mean it's not TRUE!


----------



## vermontcathy

Hi. I don't have a kindle yet, but will soon! I have a question about the MobileReference collections. With a single book, you can see if you've read it, or how much of it you've read, with the little dots under the book's name on the home page. But with these collections of books in one, is there any way to keep track of which one's you've read and which you haven't? The only thing I can think of is to just force yourself to read it all in order...

Cathy


----------



## SongbirdVB

vermontcathy said:


> Hi. I don't have a kindle yet, but will soon! I have a question about the MobileReference collections. With a single book, you can see if you've read it, or how much of it you've read, with the little dots under the book's name on the home page. But with these collections of books in one, is there any way to keep track of which one's you've read and which you haven't? The only thing I can think of is to just force yourself to read it all in order...
> 
> Cathy


LOL! GOOD question! Something I had certainly never thought of. I think you're right, you would just have to read "cover to cover" as it were. Or you could "bookmark" the ones you have read so you could see where all of your bookmarks are. Maybe some of the Kindlegurus know a better way?


----------



## MamaProfCrash

The table of contents lists all the books, short stories, and any other works that are included. When yo click on a particular book, it brings you to a table of contents for that book. 

The books don't keep track of what you have read or have not. I would imagine that you would remmebr that you read a particular book or you could use SongbirdVB's suggestion and book mark a book that you have finished to remind yourself. Or maybe leave a note on the final page of the book "Finished Tale of Two Cities". Then check the notes page for what you ahve read or not read.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

SongbirdVB said:


> YIKES! I looked but did not click. LOVE Rumpole, but not at $10 a book. Sheesh! I'll keep an eye on them to see if the price goes down... Thanks Gertie!
> 
> I have a coffee cup that says She Who Must Be Obeyed. My hubby keeps hiding it, but I told him that just because he can't see it doesn't mean it's not TRUE!


Wow, I would love that cup.



vermontcathy said:


> Hi. I don't have a kindle yet, but will soon! I have a question about the MobileReference collections. With a single book, you can see if you've read it, or how much of it you've read, with the little dots under the book's name on the home page. But with these collections of books in one, is there any way to keep track of which one's you've read and which you haven't? The only thing I can think of is to just force yourself to read it all in order...
> 
> Cathy


Songbird's suggestion is a good one. You might also be able to highlight the title page on each book so you can see if you have read it or not. Before you start another one of the books, you can look at your list of highlights and see what titles are already there. Then go back to the ToC and click on the next book you want to read.


----------



## sam

I read the dime romance novels (not a dime anymore!) and they come in a bundle so its cheaper.  When I read them I put a note on the title page of each book that just says "read".  That way if I come back to the book I will know by the note icon that I have already read it. 

Sam


----------



## libro

sam said:


> I read the dime romance novels (not a dime anymore!) and they come in a bundle so its cheaper. When I read them I put a note on the title page of each book that just says "read". That way if I come back to the book I will know by the note icon that I have already read it.
> 
> Sam


Sam, you brought back good memories for me. My dear grandma used to do this; she would exchange the dime novels with a group of her friends and each one would initial the book when it was finished. There wasn't a day I visited her that she wasn't resting on her family room sofa reading a good novel, usually one a day. When I arrived she would hold my hand and make sure to tell me the plot, which often led to telling me real-life stories about her early life and maybe a cooking lesson over dinner. I still remember the way she used to hold my hand intertwined in hers as we sat on that worn sofa and how excited she would be about returning to the novels. I miss her now, but think of her often, and her sweet memories remain. Thanks for the flashback


----------



## marianneg

vermontcathy said:


> Hi. I don't have a kindle yet, but will soon! I have a question about the MobileReference collections. With a single book, you can see if you've read it, or how much of it you've read, with the little dots under the book's name on the home page. But with these collections of books in one, is there any way to keep track of which one's you've read and which you haven't? The only thing I can think of is to just force yourself to read it all in order...


For each book I read, I put a note at the beginning with the date I started it, and a note at the end with the date completed. For bundled books, I would do the same, but for each book, not the collection. Maybe put the title in the note as well, then it should be easy to see which ones you have read just be reviewing "My Notes & Marks."


----------



## CS

CS said:


> *The Time Cavern
> Author: Todd A Fonseca
> 
> Price: $3.96*


I just finished reading this and thought I'd mention it again because it's fantastic and I highly recommend it to everyone.


----------



## luvmy4brats

Kind said:


> Haha, how many did you buy this week??


6...


----------



## SongbirdVB

CS said:


> I just finished reading this and thought I'd mention it again because it's fantastic and I highly recommend it to everyone.


Thanks CS, it sounds great! Cliiiick!


----------



## David J. Guyton

*Only 11 copies left to sell before my sale ends and I raise the price from $.99 to $5.99!*


----------



## Arkhan

David J. Guyton said:


> *Only 11 copies left to sell before my sale ends and I raise the price from $.99 to $5.99!*


Well you are down one more. I don't even have my Kindle yet, but it looks well worth the read.


----------



## libro

Arkhan -- This is so off topic, but I just love the Watership Down avatar and have heard it's one of the KB avatar selections.  I sure wish it was a print because I'd buy it!


----------



## chynared21

libro said:


> Sam, you brought back good memories for me. My dear grandma used to do this; she would exchange the dime novels with a group of her friends and each one would initial the book when it was finished. There wasn't a day I visited her that she wasn't resting on her family room sofa reading a good novel, usually one a day. When I arrived she would hold my hand and make sure to tell me the plot, which often led to telling me real-life stories about her early life and maybe a cooking lesson over dinner. I still remember the way she used to hold my hand intertwined in hers as we sat on that worn sofa and how excited she would be about returning to the novels. I miss her now, but think of her often, and her sweet memories remain. Thanks for the flashback


*What a wonderful story libro. When I worked in a PT office, I loved working with the older patients. They were never in a rush to finish up their treatments and always had the best stories to share with me.*


----------



## David J. Guyton

Arkhan said:


> Well you are down one more. I don't even have my Kindle yet, but it looks well worth the read.


Thanks for picking it up Arkhan! Please let me know what you think of it (when you finally get your Kindle).

You guys are able to buy books before you get your Kindle? I didn't know that.

P.S. What does Arkhan mean? Very cool name.


----------



## Arkhan

David J. Guyton said:



> P.S. What does Arkhan mean? Very cool name.


I actually stole it from a game I played years ago called Dark Earth. Basically it was set thousands of years in the future after Earth had been bombarded by debris from a meteor passing by. This caused the atmosphere to be filled with dust leaving only small patches of Earth exposed to sunlight. This is where surviving humans gathered for survival and worshiped the light. The rest of the world was called Dark Earth, for obvious reasons and because of the mutant creatures that lived there. You played as a guardian of the human race named Arkhan that was contaminated and had to fight the darkness taking over his body. The story was fantastic, book worthy I would say, and the name just stuck with me since that time.

I have been unable to find any other meaning or origin of the name. So it is kind of like guardian of the light, but has a dark side mixed in as well.


----------



## sam

libro said:


> Sam, you brought back good memories for me. My dear grandma used to do this; she would exchange the dime novels with a group of her friends and each one would initial the book when it was finished. There wasn't a day I visited her that she wasn't resting on her family room sofa reading a good novel, usually one a day. When I arrived she would hold my hand and make sure to tell me the plot, which often led to telling me real-life stories about her early life and maybe a cooking lesson over dinner. I still remember the way she used to hold my hand intertwined in hers as we sat on that worn sofa and how excited she would be about returning to the novels. I miss her now, but think of her often, and her sweet memories remain. Thanks for the flashback


My love of reading comes from my Grandma as it sounds like yours did libro, when I would go and visit her, she and I would sit and read for hours. I know that because of the time I spent with her is the reason why I love to read. Thank you for reminding me as well! When she passed away she was reading the book "Going Home" by Nora Roberts. I still have the book and keep it out on a shelf in my living room that I see everday to remind me of her.


----------



## libro

sam said:


> My love of reading comes from my Grandma as it sounds like yours did libro, when I would go and visit her, she and I would sit and read for hours. I know that because of the time I spent with her is the reason why I love to read. Thank you for reminding me as well! When she passed away she was reading the book "Going Home" by Nora Roberts. I still have the book and keep it out on a shelf in my living room that I see everday to remind me of her.


Sam -- The story of your grandmother is so touching! I'm lucky that I have a beautiful sepia-toned photograph of my grandmother from when she was an older teenager in about 1915. She was dressed so elegant, her hair like a Gibson girl, absolutely beautiful and not appearing to wear any makeup.


----------



## Arkhan

libro said:


> Arkhan -- This is so off topic, but I just love the Watership Down avatar and have heard it's one of the KB avatar selections. I sure wish it was a print because I'd buy it!


Thanks. I think the credit probably goes to BJ because he used it in his top 10 list and it was turned into an avatar. I was disappointed to see it was not available on Kindle. I was also saddened to find out this cover is only on the paperback book. This would make a great dustjacket on a hardcover.


----------



## Kind

David J. Guyton said:


> Thanks for picking it up Arkhan! Please let me know what you think of it (when you finally get your Kindle).


Just out of curiosity, do you have a print version of your book as well?


----------



## Arkhan

Kind said:


> Just out of curiosity, do you have a print version of your book as well?


Yep, you can use the link in his signature or go here www.davidjguyton.com

Or http://www.amazon.com/Mighty-Hammer-Down-David-Guyton/dp/1440486077/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1229187290&sr=8-2

I thought about buying this version myself. Do the Kindle books come with UPC's so we can claim the extras?


----------



## Tanner Artesz

Hello KindleBoards,

I read that authors could tell about their books here and I hope that information is correct. This being my first post, I'd prefer not to start by breaking rules.

Shadow of the Ghost is an epic fantasy that begins the story of Ky, The Lord of Chaos and his friends and family. In this first book of the trilogy, Ky must battle the greater god, Rachk'sha who is trying to replace the gods of Ky's planet with some more complacent gods. There is a sample chapter on the paperback page on Amazon (on the bottom, in the discussions about this book section.)

I am told that 'gamers' would be most likely to find my book enjoyable.

For a while, through March anyway, I have the Kindle version priced at 0.99 in the hope that I can acquire some new readers. I hope some of you give it a try and enjoy it. I would also be happy to do a Book Klub for Shadow.

Thank you for reading!  

Tanner Artesz


----------



## Seamonkey

Thanks, Tanner! I bought it ... and here is a link for you



(to make links to books use linkmaker (see links at top of this page)

Welcome to the board.. look around and go to the introduction thread and other threads of interest!

Lynn D


----------



## Kindgirl

My Kindle isn't even going to be here till next Thursday and I'm clicking away here!

Thanks you guys for posting these great books!  Soul Identity looks really good, and I picked up The Complete Works of Oz for .99... WOW!  I loved those books as a kid, will be nice to have the entire works on my Kindle.  

I also purchased Mighty Hammer Down.  I always liked Terry Goodkind and David Eddings so think I will enjoy this read.  Plus the author is so charming on this thread, who could resisit?


----------



## Tanner Artesz

Seamonkey said:


> Thanks, Tanner! I bought it ... and here is a link for you
> 
> 
> 
> (to make links to books use linkmaker (see links at top of this page)
> 
> Welcome to the board.. look around and go to the introduction thread and other threads of interest!
> 
> Lynn D


Thank you, Lynn D, for the warm welcome. I hope you enjoy the story. I will also check out the linkmaker thing as well as some of the other forums. Thank you for the information.

Tanner


----------



## Arkhan

Seamonkey said:


> Thanks, Tanner! I bought it ... and here is a link for you


Ditto,

Will look forward to reading it, when I actually get my Kindle. Come on Feb. 26!


----------



## David J. Guyton

Kind said:


> Just out of curiosity, do you have a print version of your book as well?


*Kind,*
I see Arkhan posted before I could. Yes there's a print version as well for $10.99 (that's as cheap as I could make it) 402 pages. Either follow Arkhan's link or just type in the title at Amazon.

*Kindgirl,*
Why thank you! I can't say I have been called charming many times in my life! Haha. But yes, if you like Goodkind you are going to like it. I know Terry by the way.....not WELL, but we do know each other. He even has artwork of mine hanging in his home. He also has _Mighty Hammer Down _ on his bookshelf! Quite an honor.

*Arkhan (and everyone else),*
Yes, the Kindle version has a code in it that you can type into the website for all the free goodies. For the paperback, just type in the UPC code. (See my signature for the list of free goodies)

*Tanner,*
Welcome to kindleboards my friend!


----------



## Arkhan

David J. Guyton said:


> *Kind,*
> *Kindgirl,*
> Why thank you! I can't say I have been called charming many times in my life! Haha. But yes, if you like Goodkind you are going to like it. I know Terry by the way.....not WELL, but we do know each other. He even has artwork of mine hanging in his home. He also has _Mighty Hammer Down _ on his bookshelf! Quite an honor.


Yeah, I would imagine being acknowledged by a peer is quite exhilarating. Especially one that is so well known.


----------



## Angela

Welcome to KindleBoards Tanner! I am looking forward to reading your book!


----------



## Steph H

Welcome to KB, Tanner. I've just added your book to my ever-growing list of books waiting to be read on my Kindle, thanks for letting us know about it and for the intro price! 

And David, I finally got around to adding yours as well, so knock another one off your number of however many you have left at the low price.   Thanks for the offer!


----------



## Kindgirl

Oooooohh great.  I just read about Tanner's book too, and figure now I have to download that one as well.

How will I ever get through them all?


----------



## Anju 

Tanner - welcome to the kindleboards.  Please go to the Intro/Welcome thread and tell us some more about you, other than you are an author.  I just one-clicked on your book.  I find the authors here are so much better than some others.

David - I have your book in my que - probably this weekend or Monday.  Depends on if the DH wants to watch a movie, can't read well with movies on, but can with basketball, baseball, golf, etc., etc., etc.


----------



## David J. Guyton

Awesome Anju. Please let me know what you think of it when you read it.

What's a DH though?


----------



## Mom2AshEmBella

David J. Guyton said:


> What's a DH though?


DH: Dear/Darling husband
DD: Dear daughter
DS: dear son


----------



## Anju 

Mom2AshEmBella said:


> DH: Dear/Darling husband
> DD: Dear daughter
> DS: dear son


DW: dear wife
SO: special one, significant other, sweet one, etc. etc.

there is a thread that gives all the abbreviations, down in the bottom, maybe Forums


----------



## Kind

Mom2AshEmBella said:


> DH: Dear/Darling husband
> DD: Dear daughter
> DS: dear son


Thanks, I guess it's true when they say you learn something new everyday.


----------



## frojazz

This looks like a good Sci-fi short story collection...


$0.95

13 stories that take you to the edge of what it means to be human:
New Beginnings - You can't repeat the past, even when you have a carbon copy
Survival of the fittest - Does survival of the fittest always mean survival of the species?
Banking on hope - Don't offer to help unless you know EXACTLY what they're asking for
The Hunter and the Hunted - Better ability doesn't make for better people
Double Trouble - What if all your problems really WERE your father's fault?
Breathing Room - A sigh of relief could be your last breath
Church of the Called - Crazy cults may be more than they seem
Cathedral - Even genetically engineered geniuses have their problems
Moment of Humanity - Humanity's children will only survive if they can find something in common
The Ghosts of Tedjai - Ghosts come in all forms, and on all worlds
Denny - Beware the bum
Kyoto+10 - All that work for a burger
Gone in a Flash - Can suicide be a valid life choice?

I haven't read it, but it is on my list for when I get my Kindle!

The (7) Amazon reviews are all positive.


----------



## CS

frojazz said:


> $0.95


Thanks. I sampled this.

Another good short story collection (mentioned before) is:



$1.60


----------



## David J. Guyton

I have passed the 50 copies sold, but have decided to keep the price at $.99 until at least March 1st. I want as many readers as I can get, and you're a cool bunch of people, so the sale goes on.....for a while.


----------



## drenee

4.74


----------



## Suzanne

Oh, I love Maeve Binchy's books! Thank you!


----------



## tc

For anyone wanting to read Alex Kava's Maggie O'Dell series this bundle is 18.12. It contains the first five of the series, (the sixth has just come out), plus a extra book. The price is better than buying those six book on their own.


----------



## Tanner Artesz

This is a book I really enjoyed and the Kindle version is selling at $2.87.


----------



## drenee

Suzanne said:


> Oh, I love Maeve Binchy's books! Thank you!


I discovered Maeve Binchy a couple of years ago when I was tired of reading Rosamunde Pilcher over and over and over and wanting someone new. 
Last night, while playing around on Amazon, I found author Marcia Willett. Her writing has been likened to Binchy and Pilcher. I downloaded a sample last night. Not all of her books are kindlized. Keeping my fingers crossed that they get to the rest of them. 
 5.59  5.59  9.99  6.29

The second one for 5.59 is titled A Summer In the Country. No picture available.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Suzanne said:


> Oh, I love Maeve Binchy's books! Thank you!


Suzi is this a series or can they be read in any order?


----------



## drenee

Linda, from reading the descriptions  of each of the books they look like they're stand alone books.
deb


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

drenee said:


> Linda, from reading the descriptions of each of the books they look like they're stand alone books.
> deb


Thanks Deb.


----------



## Anju 

David J. Guyton said:


> I have passed the 50 copies sold, but have decided to keep the price at $.99 until at least March 1st. I want as many readers as I can get, and you're a cool bunch of people, so the sale goes on.....for a while.


I am in the middle of this book and if you have not downloaded it for reading now or later DO IT! So far a very good story and book, basketball on tonight so I get to read YEA for me.


----------



## Kind

Kindgirl said:


> How will I ever get through them all?


That is a question many Kindlers are asking themselves!!


----------



## jaspertyler

If you do a search for "bundle" you get a whole bunch of bundles of books.  I just purchased one that had 4 in a series for $9.99


----------



## ladyknight33

jaspertyler said:


> If you do a search for "bundle" you get a whole bunch of bundles of books. I just purchased one that had 4 in a series for $9.99


Thanks for this. I was wondering why I couldn't seem to find "bundled" books.


----------



## Suzanne

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> Suzi is this a series or can they be read in any order?


Yes, Linda, Binchy's books are stand-alone books. But she is an excellent author. Very well written.


----------



## Jesslyn

Tanner said:


> This is a book I really enjoyed and the Kindle version is selling at $2.87.


Thanks for this one! I have had it on my wish list for a while, but the paperback copy does not indicate that there is a Kindle copy. Not nice!


----------



## David J. Guyton

Jesslyn said:


> Thanks for this one! I have had it on my wish list for a while, but the paperback copy does not indicate that there is a Kindle copy. Not nice!


Jesslyn,
That's because C.S. Marks only just recently decided to publish a Kindle version. Her books would have to be reprinted to show that.

Or if you mean on her amazon sales page, it takes a while for amazon to connect these things. My Kindle and paperback versions of my novel took about 2 months to connect to each other.


----------



## mwvickers

frojazz said:


> This looks like a good Sci-fi short story collection...
> 
> 
> $0.95
> 
> 13 stories that take you to the edge of what it means to be human:
> New Beginnings - You can't repeat the past, even when you have a carbon copy
> Survival of the fittest - Does survival of the fittest always mean survival of the species?
> Banking on hope - Don't offer to help unless you know EXACTLY what they're asking for
> The Hunter and the Hunted - Better ability doesn't make for better people
> Double Trouble - What if all your problems really WERE your father's fault?
> Breathing Room - A sigh of relief could be your last breath
> Church of the Called - Crazy cults may be more than they seem
> Cathedral - Even genetically engineered geniuses have their problems
> Moment of Humanity - Humanity's children will only survive if they can find something in common
> The Ghosts of Tedjai - Ghosts come in all forms, and on all worlds
> Denny - Beware the bum
> Kyoto+10 - All that work for a burger
> Gone in a Flash - Can suicide be a valid life choice?
> 
> I haven't read it, but it is on my list for when I get my Kindle!
> 
> The (7) Amazon reviews are all positive.


I downloaded this book. The formatting is off. After about location 36, there are no indentions or spaces to let you know when a new paragraph begins. The text is all left-justified with no spaces. I let Amazon know about it.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Several Georgette Heyer novels have become available since January. Here's one for only $1.59.



There's another version costing $4.79, but the one I posted is by Girlebook Classics.


----------



## KindleGirl

If anyone likes Robyn Carr's books, there is a bundle available with books 1-4 of the Virgin River series for $9.99. I have not read any of her books but they have high reviews at Amazon and in magazines that I've read, plus they sound good to me. At $2.50/book I don't think I can go wrong.

Virgin River books 1-4 (Kindle Edition)


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson

Hi, everyone.

My name is Kevis Hendrickson, author of a fantasy book called The Legend of Witch Bane. The best way I can describe my book is the Lord of the Rings meets Brothers Grimm fairy tales. I wrote my book to address some concerns I had about the growing violence against children. Instead of writing some boring treatise or newpaper article on the subject, I ventured into the realm of fantasy, using my love of mythology and folkore to tell a heroic tale that would appeal to all ages.

Some reviewers have compared my book to The Hobbitt, The Chronicles of Narnia, and The Prydain Chronicles. If you would like to learn more about my book before deciding whether or not it's for you, just perform a Google search for The Legend of Witch Bane and you'll have at your disposal several pages containing information about my book including press releases, spotlights, book reviews, and video trailers.

If you are interested in reading my book and would like to download it to your Kindle, then please visit my Amazon Sales page.

For a limited time only, you can download The Legend of Witch Bane to your Kindle for $0.99. Why so cheap? Truth is, I am far more interested in having people read my book than making money right now. So I invite you to take advantage of this limited time offer and enjoy!

Here is the link to my sales page:



If you would like to watch the trailer for The Legend of Witch Bane, please visit this link:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bdz09CHKN8k

Thanks everyone. I hope you decide to check out The Legend of Witch Bane.


----------



## mwvickers

Thanks, Kevis.  I picked up a copy.


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson

Thanks, MW. I hope you enjoy reading Witch Bane!


----------



## Anne

Thanks Kevis I picked up a copy too.


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson

Thank you, Anne. I really appreciate your support. I hope you enjoy reading Witch Bane.


----------



## Anne

Kevis Hendrickson said:


> Thank you, Anne. I really appreciate your support. I hope you enjoy reading Witch Bane.


WoW I just watched the trailer the books sounds good.


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson

Thanks, Anne. I am glad you enjoyed the trailer. I think you'll enjoy the book even more. I'm looking forward to reading your comments in the customer review section on Amazon. I'd love to hear what you think of Witch Bane.

Cheers.


----------



## David J. Guyton

*Kevis,*
Congrats and welcome to the site! If I had a Kindle I would certainly download a copy. Paperback will have to do for now!

*Everyone,*
I wanted to take this opportunity on this final day of Feb to thank all of you who bought my book this month. Your enthusiasm and your support is inspiring and very much appreciated.

*To anyone who hasn't bought my book, I have a special promotion for March. Details soon! *


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson

Thanks for the welcome, David.

Since I have personally read Mighty Hammer Down and can vouch for it, I encourage everyone to purchase a copy of Dave's book. Mighty Hammer Down is easily one of the most thought-provoking and intelligently written fantasy books I have ever read. The action is intense, the magic blistering, and the characters unforgettable. Everyone who has read Mighty Hammer Down has enjoyed it. At 99 cents what do you have to lose?

Please do yourself a big favor and get a copy of Mighty Hammer Down. I promise you won't regret it.


----------



## Guest

At 45 cents, is this really such a good deal?


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Vampyre said:


> At 45 cents, is this really such a good deal?


Considering I refuse to go to dentists anymore, if this was the real deal, I'd buy it.


----------



## Jeff

Vampyre said:


> At 45 cents, is this really such a good deal?


I would say, No. The chapter on self-administering nitrous oxide keeps putting me to sleep.


----------



## booknut

gertiekindle said:


> Several Georgette Heyer novels have become available since January. Here's one for only $1.59.
> 
> 
> 
> There's another version costing $4.79, but the one I posted is by Girlebook Classics.


This book is in the public domain. I got it for Free at manybooks.net


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Lisanr said:


> This book is in the public domain. I got it for Free at manybooks.net


Really? That surprises me because I thought she was writing up until relatively recently. . . .I just googled and she died in the mid-seventies. Hmmm.

Ann


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Jeff said:


> I would say, No. The chapter on self-administering nitrous oxide keeps putting me to sleep.


But you must be having happy dreams!!



Ann Von Hagel said:


> Really? That surprises me because I thought she was writing up until relatively recently. . . .I just googled and she died in the mid-seventies. Hmmm.
> 
> Ann


You beat me to that, Ann. The book was written in 1925, which is two years after the magic cutoff of 1923. Heyer died in 1974, so she hasn't been dead for 50 years. These copyright laws are very confusing.


----------



## Jeff

gertiekindle said:


> But you must be having happy dreams!!
> 
> You beat me to that, Ann. The book was written in 1925, which is two years after the magic cutoff of 1923. Heyer died in 1974, so she hasn't been dead for 50 years. These copyright laws are very confusing.


I'm always happy to see you, Gertie. 

You're right about the copyright laws being confusing, but if I had to take a wild guess it would be that the book isn't legitimately in the public domain.


----------



## Guest

I heard it was life plus 30 years but I know nothing.



Jeff said:


> I'm always happy to see you, Gertie.
> 
> You're right about the copyright laws being confusing, but if I had to take a wild guess it would be that the book isn't legitimately in the public domain.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Vampyre said:


> I heard it was life plus 30 years but I know nothing.


I thought it was life + 75. Wasn't there a discussion about this sort of thing previously. . . the Spontaneous Derivation person posted it I think. . . . .

The odd thing is, if it is NOT in the PD, that manybooks has it available. They're usually pretty good about checking that sort of thing.

Ann


----------



## Guest

I said I know nothing...


----------



## booknut

Jeff said:


> I'm always happy to see you, Gertie.
> 
> You're right about the copyright laws being confusing, but if I had to take a wild guess it would be that the book isn't legitimately in the public domain.


Well it is a little more involved than simply 70 plus yrs. Agatha Christie died in the 70's and 2 of her books are in the public domain. Heyer's black moth was published in 1921 btw. And I seriously doubt manybooks.net ever violated copyright laws. They come straight from project gutenberg and he offers them in various formats.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Vampyre said:


> I said I know nothing...


You know a lot Vamp. . . . . .I hope you didn't think I was being mean at all. . . . .just conversing. . . .I don't really know either!

Ann


----------



## Jeff

Lisanr said:


> Well it is a little more involved than simply 70 plus yrs. Agatha Christie died in the 70's and 2 of her books are in the public domain. Heyer's black moth was published in 1921 btw. And I seriously doubt manybooks.net ever violated copyright laws. They come straight from project gutenberg and he offers them in various formats.


I'm sure you must be right but I can't fit it into any of the legal explanations of the copyright laws. I yield the thread to Vampy who had the right idea in the first place.


----------



## Arkhan

Kevis Hendrickson said:


>


Hey Kevin,

I really like that we have authors coming to the board. Without all this participation I would never have picked up these books because I probably would have never found them. At the same time, darn you authors and cheap Kindle books!!! It seems impossible to go more than a day or two without buying Kindle books.

Seriously though, it sounds like an interesting story. Unfortunately, you need to get on Amazon to put a description on the Kindle product page. It may be kind of hard to sell a book without an overview. I did some searching though to get more information and not only did I find it, I found there is not a single review out there that is not good. I really hope we continue to attract this talent here to KB because it is really a treat to have authors handing us their work, and at great deals too. On a side note, I like that there is a pronunciation guide to help with names. I know it may be targeting younger readers but it is distracting for me to run across names in a story that I am not sure I have right.


----------



## David J. Guyton

Arkhan,
The Kindle pages are very slow to be updated. I am almost positive it's not Kevis' fault. He only just put it up a day or two ago, and it takes amazon quite a while to streamline everything. It actually took 2 months for my paperback and Kindle pages to recognize each other.

I'm sure more product info is in the system and will be on his page shortly.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

For the latest Bargain Books, see the March 2009 thread:

Bargain Books March 2009

Betsy


----------

